# 100 Gallon Ready for my MOB?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

So I set up the new 100 gallon about 5 days ago with 25% of water from my other 100 gallon. I been filtering it with a AC500/AC110 for about 3 days. Added two 300Watt Heaters and its at 78* I put a 2" Firemouth in there today and he seems fine. Hes just Hiding. All I need is a Air Pump. Think this tank is ready for my 22 1" RBPs that are waiting in my 60 gallon?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Taking water from an established tank and using it to cycle a new tank essentially does nothing. All of the good bacteria that you need is held in the filters. Were the filters you are using new? Or did those come from the established tank as well? If they are new, then your tank is most likely not cycled, and will take some time. You could take some of the bio media from your 60g filters and put it in your AC110, that would help speed up the process a bit. If you are using gravel, and its the same color, you could take some of that from your 60g and put it in your new tank which may also help a bit. Also you could get some Bio-spira from your LFS, which can be pricey, but IMO its worth it.

In my opinion, and the information provided, I would not risk putting those P's into that tank. It would be a very costly mistake to put 22 fish into a non-cycled tank and lose them due to that. Make sure you get yourself a test kit and keep an eye on those water params, and wait until it is fully cycled before adding more fish. Good luck.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

test kits in my opinion are not a must here in L.A. County cause the tap water is fine. besides chlorine and sh*t.

I used sand from my 100 gallon for this 100 gallon. guess that will help. ill take a AC500 from that 100 as well and trade it with the new one.

Im going to add them tomorrow. i think it will be fine then.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

badforthesport said:


> test kits in my opinion are not a must here in L.A. County cause the tap water is fine. besides chlorine and sh*t.
> 
> I used sand from my 100 gallon for this 100 gallon. guess that will help. ill take a AC500 from that 100 as well and trade it with the new one.
> 
> Im going to add them tomorrow. i think it will be fine then.


The water test kit that was being referred to measures ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates which has nothing to do with the tap water and everything to do with your tank water


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

But seeing that I do water changes every week and have each of my tanks over filtered i didnt think i need them...


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I found my water params were totally fine within a week and a half of initially putting water into my new 135, still haven't gotten any P's in there yet because I made the mistake of putting in lava rock that hadn't been cleaned off so I'm still vac'n out the dust that comes on lava rock.

It may be because of the large ammount of bio-media I have with the lava rock and such, but I know since 9 days in the water params have been totally fine for fish and have remained so and today is day 20.

BTW I haven't seen my water so crystal clear *EVER* since using lava rock for this first time ever.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> But seeing that I do water changes every week and have each of my tanks over filtered i didnt think i need them...


Ok, if you knew you were not going to test you eater ( like members have said) why did you bother starting this topic? You tank is obviously not going to be cycled within a week, even when using some media from another filter... Good luck though!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Bad for the fish


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey bad**** seems like you've been away for a while. You need to re-aquaint yourself with the nitrification process. An ammonia source is needed in the tank to kickstart the cycle. After a while you will have a high ammonia reading, followed by a high nitrite reading. Once you have a generous amount of nitrates and no ammonia and nitrites only then and only then would your tank be safe for your mob.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> Bad for the fish


Coming from a rookie thowing up some fake gang sign in his personal photo.  whos asking about convict temperment, Cichlid Inbreeding and Joined pfury this year I wouldnt mind if you kept your comments to yourself. 

i had a test kit when I was younger, never had problems with my water seeing that i keep my tanks clean as f*ck, do water changes every week, and dont keep fish that are really really touchy. I didnt buy a new one. I ge them free and anything else at petco or pet city. guess ill get one but im sure its all fine. 
The decor, sand, filter, and 25% water was from my other tank, had it running for 5 days, added a firemouth for a day and temp is fine. im sure everyone of my tanks are fine and my fish are fine.

thank you that answered my questions who answered them cool. thats why i always loved pfury.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

You'll be okay danny, you have 50% of your old water, add another 35% from tap and use declorinator and you are set. No need to worry about test kits. Put them in there and let them swim, and if you want to have a safety net....dump your 60 gallon water into it too.

So you have 50% from your 100 gal and another 50% from your 60 Gallon. Do it, we are the OGs and seen it all!


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

badforthesport said:


> But seeing that I do water changes every week and have each of my tanks over filtered i didnt think i need them...


Yeah, thats the best way to control your levels, but if I was you, I would still go get a test kit just to make sure. Good luck though.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

mrwilson99 said:


> You'll be okay danny, you have 50% of your old water, add another 35% from tap and use declorinator and you are set. No need to worry about test kits. Put them in there and let them swim, and if you want to have a safety net....dump your 60 gallon water into it too.
> 
> So you have 50% from your 100 gal and another 50% from your 60 Gallon. Do it, we are the OGs and seen it all!


Why would that make it ok?

Nitrification bacertia lives on surfaces, the decor and substrate from an established tank would help but doesnt mean its completely safe. Also if you dont provide a source of ammonia for that bacteria, it can quickly die out.

Its true that if you have a sucessful routine that your test kits will just collect dust, but that doesnt mean they are worthless. There purpose is for seting up and diagnostics in my opinion.

Are you just planing on using one AC110?

Is it just me or is it a little hot in here.....


----------

